# Being sick



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy had her 2nd Nobivac jag yesterday and was absolutely fine, not even really sleepy but she's been sick this morning and is still retching now and then although her stomach is empty. I don't think she's eaten anything she shouldn't, and she doesn't have diarrhoea. Should I be worrying, or doing anything?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Ali, how worrying for you. I don't really know the answer but I'm sure I've read elsewhere that pups can be a little sick following their jabs. I'm sure you'll get reassurance from someone soon but if you are really worried then just give your vet a ring. Don't sit and worry hun. Hugs for little Izzy.

Karen xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't help I'm afraid, but I agree with Karen, - far better to phone the vet for re-assurance than to worry about it. Hope she's fine soon x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We have never had a reaction here - though all our previous were Eurican at 12 weeks old - but if you are at all worried - there would be no harm asking the vet x
Remember - vets are totally used to be called and they do deal with the same questions day on day - so nothing you can ask would not have been heard before - so don't worry about a phone call xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoned the vet, they say it is unusual to have sickness following the jag. She seems to be absolutely fine otherwise, playing, chewing so I'm not too worried. I'm going to skip her lunch, and try her on something bland at teatime. If it continues we'll see the vet in the morning


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Ali, George was sick after his 2nd jab of nobivac, think I posted something on here about it, he was definitely 'out of sorts' on that day


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I remember, it just seems odd that it should be over 24 hours afterwards, and she's fine otherwise


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

check out my thread - coughing/gagging, think there are mentions of others being sick


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy had her 2nd Nobivac jag yesterday and was absolutely fine, not even really sleepy but she's been sick this morning and is still retching now and then although her stomach is empty. I don't think she's eaten anything she shouldn't, and she doesn't have diarrhoea. Should I be worrying, or doing anything?


Flynn got his jab on Monday 1st. He seemed fine but never had anything to eat all day and only started eating again this morning. So I think we need to expect some kind of reaction.
How long did your vet say before Pup could go out and about?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Try to encourage Izzy to drink more water though so she doesn't run the risk of dehydration. Ice cubes to play with are better than nothing if she's not interested in drinking much.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> Flynn got his jab on Monday 1st. He seemed fine but never had anything to eat all day and only started eating again this morning. So I think we need to expect some kind of reaction.
> How long did your vet say before Pup could go out and about?


My vet said 5 days and it was Nobivac


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was told by Nurse it was 2 weeks, but vet who did jag said 1 week


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for advice and reassurance. Izzy had some chicken at tea time, has been drinking (it hasn't been hot here either) and hasn't been sick since


----------

